
Opendoor – Sell your home the minute you're ready - fiveFeet
https://www.opendoor.com/
======
gamechangr
Here is a great article on the subject:

"Why hasn’t the internet cut out the agent, even as houses sell to internet
companies with the click of a button? In part because consumers aren’t really
trying to inject any startup pizzazz into the largest (and most complex)
transaction of their lives."

[https://slate.com/technology/2018/06/redfin-zillow-and-
opend...](https://slate.com/technology/2018/06/redfin-zillow-and-opendoor-
cant-disrupt-real-estate-agents-and-may-not-want-to.html)

------
masonic
"Your house is not in a neighborhood we support right now,..."

Well, gee, given that I live in the middle of the hottest market on the
continent, you might want to mention how limited your scope is _before_ dupes
like me waste time navigating through the process.

